# Hello from [email protected]



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

Hello,

Some of you may know me from the skylineowners.com forum where I have been the main provider of insurance for the past 2 years

The feedback I have received from the site has been amazing and I would like to offer A-Plan’s services to the GTR Forum.

Now I wont always promise to be the cheapest but I will always do my best to get the most competitive premium I Can and also provide the highest level of customer service. 

I have been at A-Plan for the 8 years and have been involved in all aspects of claim handling, so if the worse should happen then you will never be on your own.

I can also get involved in windscreen claims and have suppliers ready to assist even if the insurers glassline is unable to help.

At A-Plan we cover Japanese and performance cars, cover modifications like for like, have exclusive schemes, offer breakdown cover that includes cover in Europe, and can even protect your policy excess (in the event of a fault claim, you can claim your excess money back. Please PM me for further details).

I am currently working on a few new schemes and offers to make sure you get value for your money (further details to follow).

If your insurance is due for renewal soon or if you need a new quotation then PM me your contact number or give me a call 0845-0711234.

Kind regards

Dan Cameron
A-Plan Schemes
0845-0711234.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Hi Dan and welcome.
I'm with A-plan....mine is due for renewal in a months time. Will give you a bell soon


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

paul creed said:


> Hi Dan and welcome.
> I'm with A-plan....mine is due for renewal in a months time. Will give you a bell soon


Not a problem,

If you send me a PM with your name and number I will make sure the renewal gets passed to me..

Will get you an awesome deal.:thumbsup:

Dan


----------



## dennis waller (Sep 5, 2005)

im with A-plan, 3rd year running now, no issues at all, very quick to sort out any claims, they get my thumbs up


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

dennis waller said:


> im with A-plan, 3rd year running now, no issues at all, very quick to sort out any claims, they get my thumbs up


Thanks for the feedback..

As I mentioned we have 2 claims handlers here, me included.

We always help where we can.

Dan


----------



## Multics (Apr 27, 2008)

Big thumbs up from me too, great service from Dan


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

About time you was on here!! 

Top service and good deals always from Dan & Aplan


----------



## Jimboj (Sep 14, 2008)

Spoke to dan today, very informative and spot on price 

Cheers dan. 

Jim


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

Welcome dan... ...

Never sin 1 bad word about dan and his works... and 9/10 competative


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

Jimboj said:


> Spoke to dan today, very informative and spot on price
> 
> Cheers dan.
> 
> Jim


Was a pleasure mate, and awesome car.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

Just wanted to say a massive thank you to everyone who has called me for a quotation or have taken a policy out with A-Plan.

I really appreciate all the kind feedback and always happy to help where I can.

Also remember I am not just here to offer new quotations. I am more than happy to help with renewals, claims and any amendments you need to make to your policy.

Kind regards

Dan Cameron
A-Plan Schemes
0845-0711234


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

dan big thanks for the qoute will be calling soon :thumbsup:

tib


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

Dan the Plan, gets my vote. been with them for years... :thumbsup:


----------



## jaws (Feb 8, 2007)

hi dan been with aplan for the last 4 years. been away travelling for last 16 months & is now time to reinsure, just spoke to one of your agents waiting for my quote fingers crossed its only 3 figures.


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

jaws said:


> hi dan been with aplan for the last 4 years. been away travelling for last 16 months & is now time to reinsure, just spoke to one of your agents waiting for my quote fingers crossed its only 3 figures.


Hope they look after you.

If you want me to take a look at the quotation for you, then drop me a PM with your contact details on.

Kind regards

Dan 
A-Plan


----------



## nozza (Jan 13, 2007)

Not happy with A-plan.

Was paying approx £720 last year, but renewal is £1100!!

My cirumstances have not changed.

Was told if l could get a better quote elsewhere they would try and beat it.

What about loyalty, been with you a few years, does that not count. 

And such a increase (almost £400!!)

Feel like lm being ripped another one!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Been with A-Plan for an age now, I take it your based at the Thatcham branch Dan?
Also insure my standard run around as well with you.

Always had a good service and I'll have a chat near renewal time to see what you can offer on any new schemes.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Been with A Plan for as long as I've had performance cars, must be well over 10 years and have been very very pleased with the service!
Dan quick question, I have declared all of my mods to date, (although it's been off the road for 6 months and I've done more work so the list will increase next time I re insure).
My question is, how does it work with modifications?
Quite often the things we upgrade on our car are more enhancements, or restoration, like aftermarket suspension bushes, powder coated subframes, or non OEM oil filters, braided oil lines etc etc. And it could be possible with such complex projects that one could forget about a widget or a subtle upgrade you might have done to the car. How exact do we need to be when we list our modifications?
And if we say genuinely forgot to list somthing would it totally void any claims or would that part just not be covered in any kind of insurance claims?
(I do try and list every mod but always worry I've forgotten somthing).
By the way my insurance is up this month so feel free to quote me happy!!!!

Bob


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

fourtoes said:


> Been with A Plan for as long as I've had performance cars, must be well over 10 years and have been very very pleased with the service!
> Dan quick question, I have declared all of my mods to date, (although it's been off the road for 6 months and I've done more work so the list will increase next time I re insure).
> My question is, how does it work with modifications?
> Quite often the things we upgrade on our car are more enhancements, or restoration, like aftermarket suspension bushes, powder coated subframes, or non OEM oil filters, braided oil lines etc etc. And it could be possible with such complex projects that one could forget about a widget or a subtle upgrade you might have done to the car. How exact do we need to be when we list our modifications?
> ...


Hello Bob,

PM sent.

Will speak to you soon about the renewal.:thumbsup:

Kind regards

Dan


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Cheers Dan much appreciated buddy. Just making a new list of mods for you to quote on!
What's you thoughts to the above question about how accurate modifications list need to be mate?

Bob


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

fourtoes said:


> Cheers Dan much appreciated buddy. Just making a new list of mods for you to quote on!
> What's you thoughts to the above question about how accurate modifications list need to be mate?
> 
> Bob


Have the list..

Leave it with me..:thumbsup:

Dan


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

Hi Dan, 

Been with A Plan for at least 4 years on two Skylines (R33 GTST and R33 GTR) both modded heavily, foned in for a quote regarding an R35 GTR and fell off my chair, £5k with a £5k excess!!!!!.

Foned Admiral and they want £1k with £350 excess....I havent bought an r35 yet but im in the market and looking for one in the next month or so...

Whats the script with insuring R35's with A Plan mate?


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

blitzer_bhoy said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> Been with A Plan for at least 4 years on two Skylines (R33 GTST and R33 GTR) both modded heavily, foned in for a quote regarding an R35 GTR and fell off my chair, £5k with a £5k excess!!!!!.
> 
> ...


Interesting because I went with a-plan because I needed to sort the insurance pronto and I assumed they would be competitive and I'm paying £1,100 for 10K mileage, 41 years old, 11 years ncb, garaged with Nismo wheels, exhaust and ECU which at the time seemed quite good however after speaking to other owners they are paying somewhere in the region of half with stage 1 maps declared????


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Been with A plan for around 9 years.This years quote was higher but I think most peoples insurance has gone up recently?


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

well i have been doing some digging. it seems the insurance institution has been ivestigated and the conclusion of the report is you should expect no more than a 4% increase on your premiums this year. any more and it is the brokers that are over inflating the costs, in most cases with no legitimate reason.

i spoke with a chap within the industry (i.e the underwriters and not the brokers) and he told me basically that some brokers are acting like estate agents and are trying to artificially raise the rates and some are even "price fixing" which is a massive no no. 
he reckons things can be done about it if you go about it the right way. so if you think your broker is having a little go... you can report them for mal practice etc. best get a couple of comparison quotes and check out if they are on comparison websites etc...

Eg, one broker decided to adverise their rates at say £600, the next comes in at £598. you go with the cheapest option thinking you have a deal, where as in fact if you contact the underwriter you will find the premium should have only been £400 in the first place, and they get to share the extra profit between them -- this happens way more than you would ever believe....
Just a heads up peeps.


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

There should be no hidden costs as insurance premiums are complety transparent and should be included on your 'needs & demands' letter when taking out insurance and so any charges are equally clear to see.

This should demonstrate brokers are not over inflating costs but in many instances are trying to re-negotiate lower premiums in the face of a hardening market.

We transact business with over 25 insurers and underwriters premiums in most cases are 20% to 30% more than last year (the AA rates have gone up by 40%)- but often premiums are still the same, or less than what was being charged four or five years ago.

Not sure which report you are referring to, as all other evidence suggests insurers have been feeling the pain of increased personal injury claims (as court awards are increasing and there is much more claims "farming").


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

My A plan insurance has gone up by 8% but it is still the best policy around-(I Called 2 other top names)


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi dan hope all is good mate?
Have you had any joy getting me a quote back yet?
I've been doing a bit of shopping around and getting a few really good quotes at various places so it would be great to see what you guys can do before the insurance is up in a few days.
Cheers buddy.

Bob


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

Will be trying a-plan at the end of the month when my insurance is up.

Out of interest will I have any problems with a second car doing low mileage being kept at an address other than the registered address? Its registered at my flat but plan to keep it in the garage at my girlfriends house when not being used - not spoken to current insurers yet but a few I've spoken to were funny about it being kept at a different address?

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> There should be no hidden costs as insurance premiums are complety transparent and should be included on your 'needs & demands' letter when taking out insurance and so any charges are equally clear to see.
> 
> This should demonstrate brokers are not over inflating costs but in many instances are trying to re-negotiate lower premiums in the face of a hardening market.
> 
> ...


Dan,
this was not aimed at your goodself, as i have been very happy with your serivces - but what i said is right. it can be checked with the insurance ombudsman. a 4% increase is expected over the course of the next financial year. it is because of companies like the AA that have silly overheads etc, probably huge financial commitments raising their premiums that others seem to think it is ok for them to follow - its not. 
as said - after the investgation, there was no justification for the rises you and we both have seen in the general norm. "some" companies have increased their rates but that is most likely due to their own poor performance or financial standing...
basically they are trying to get US to pay for their mistakes, like the banks now trying to sell you insurance all the bloody time... its bloody annoying. :chairshot


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Dan

Pm'd you. I am having trouble getting insurance quotes this year. Either the car is too powerful (bhp) or ......(even Aplan) wont quote for a GTR in London, Birmingham or Manchester????????????

I'm 34, in central London, full no claims, no points, car is garaged securely. Never had this problem.

Guess I'm sticking with Santa pod insurance.


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

Dan give me a call please, see what you can do for me on the renewal I have been quoted please

Tib


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

A-plan no longer sponsor the forum and I havent managed to get hold of dan


----------



## skyliner56 (Jan 13, 2006)

Mook if it helps this is the number i have for Dan ( from another forum a plan sponser )
0845-0711234


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi Dan,

Please could you tell me how long I have before I loose my no claims bonus due to not reinsuring... if that makes sense?


----------



## KING (Jul 10, 2002)

*I've been told in past that insurance companies will hold your record for 2 years*

I'm not sure if that has recently changed.


----------



## ferruh4real (May 10, 2007)

i found them to be not so cheap!!! i was with them for the past 4 years and each year the premium kept going up....this year it was almost triple!!!

sky insurance gave a quote that was almost a third of what a plan offered


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Wade said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> Please could you tell me how long I have before I loose my no claims bonus due to not reinsuring... if that makes sense?


I was recently told by Aplan that it is 2 years. not sure if Dan still comes here, might be best to ring them just to confirm.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

ferruh4real said:


> i found them to be not so cheap!!! i was with them for the past 4 years and each year the premium kept going up....this year it was almost triple!!!
> 
> sky insurance gave a quote that was almost a third of what a plan offered


Aplan did mine for £10 more than last year and at least 50% less than Sky, so I guess its highly dependent.


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

Marky_GTSt said:


> I was recently told by Aplan that it is 2 years. not sure if Dan still comes here, might be best to ring them just to confirm.


I remember this being discussed before, no that long ago, and the answer is just one year.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

ITSt said:


> I remember this being discussed before, no that long ago, and the answer is just one year.


I might double check, but I was told this about 1 week ago.


----------



## ferruh4real (May 10, 2007)

im aware that whole quote depends heavily on the postcode but not having any claims throughout the policy and having similar cars just doesnt make sense for them to be pumping their price up so much..... i think something fishy goin on


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

ferruh4real said:


> im aware that whole quote depends heavily on the postcode but not having any claims throughout the policy and having similar cars just doesnt make sense for them to be pumping their price up so much..... i think something fishy goin on


I couldn't comment on that, I don't really know how they work things out, Just thought I would put forward my experience.


----------

